# JC Here we go again



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

In Sunday's Oregonian, Canzano writes an article about Greg Oden's recent involvement in a game at 24 Fitness. Get this, he makes the case that what Oden did was worse than all of the Jailblazer's actions. Now I think you could make the argument, if you were anyone other than John Canzano. See if you decide to dedicate the majority of your career pointing out the ills of Blazerville, it is pretty tough to use the modern face of the franchise as your evidence. 

Oden became the most important Blazer when he was announced as the first pick in the 2007 NBA draft. Instant impact on the community, and financial well being of the franchise. People gathered, tickets were sold, interest in the team hit a five year high. Many assumed that Oden would bring rings, then the injury that ended his rookie season before it even began.

Despite Oden being out for the year, he might of had the dunk of the year. It was a unimpressive dunk during a warm-up, but people were excited and wanted to see it. People follow Oden's every move, they stalk him in a way that basically no Blazer has perhaps ever enjoyed. Much of this is do to modern information moving at an amazing rate, things like Youtube, Blogs, and websites like this have changed how athletes can interact with the community. Oden does it all, he blogs, makes videos, takes calls from presidential candidates, even introduces the first lady at swanky events around town. All of that however is not what our beloved columist decides to focus on in the Sunday Oregonian.

See Greg Oden committed the biggest sin there is, he played basketball with regular people. He actually stepped out of his sheltered environment and interacted with the plebs. 

It sounds so much better in JC's words.

*"Oden posting up your neighbor, Ted the insurance guy, feels innocent enough out of context. But it's also terrifying, in context."*
So I am wondering what context is this terrifying? Because if you read the story it is never explained. There is a lot of assumption here, especially with his Game 7 remark early in the interview. Did John talk with anyone who played in the game?

*"In case you don't know who the Blazers drafted, those who have witnessed the 7-foot, 260-pound center play the Dance Dance Revolution video game in an arcade will tell you that he's what regulars call a "freestyler." "* :eek8:

My lord, did KP really research this guy? I mean just wait till you get the full picture of what this means.

*"Oden loves to dance and play the game but isn't technically sound. He apparently chooses a lower-difficulty level so he can incorporate his own glitzy dance moves into his play. Before his knee injury, Oden sometimes danced facing sideways and backward. He'd probably juggle chain saws on the thing if he could."*

This is exactly what we should fear. A guy that does not follow the "rules" of Dance Dance Revolution. I agree with Canzano on the last line, but I think it would be worse. I bet Oden would juggle chainsaws and kittens.

Here is my favorite quote
*"Oden's mistake isn't the same as two players showing up to a shopping mall Christmas-ornament drive smelling like marijuana. It's not drag racing through downtown Portland. It's not failing to cooperate with a police investigation. 

It's worse.

But only because Oden is infinitely more valuable to the franchise than any of the dolts who made news doing less innocent things. " *

John Canzano you sir are a whore. An attention whore, you made all of those events bigger than life. I am giving you what you want, and I totally understand that. I just wanted to give my thoughts on this, but come on JC can't you even remember what you wrote about Oden's engagement in politics. I understand that Oden could have gotten hurt, and I totally understand Oden's value to the franchise. If the best fodder you can pull out is how a guy cuts his hair, or plays a video game it should probably stay in your head rather than in the Sunday Oregonian.

Full article
http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or....ssf?/base/sports/1206856503283980.xml&coll=7


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

**** John Canzano... seriously. You are a dumb idiot. Its not worse. Playing pickup bball when he feels good isn't exactly right, but **** it, its not THAT BAD. Christ, get off his ball sack you stupid, stupid man.

*rant over*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It's typical Canzano. A dollar short and a day late. He's just creating ratings for his lame show (btw, does anyone know what the ratings of that show are?)


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Canzano was really stretching with his leaps in logic in this one. Reminds me of a some of the ridiculous thesis papers I wrote at the last minute in college.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Not to say "I Told Ya So", but......

For years I have been trying to explain to some of you why you don't let witch-hunts get started. Once they are started, they never end voluntarily. They must ALWAYS find more witches - even if it means profoundly redefining what a "witch" is!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> It's typical Canzano. A dollar short and a day late. He's just creating ratings for his lame show (btw, does anyone know what the ratings of that show are?)



Ya, but "who is bashing Greg?" :angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Ya, but "who is bashing Greg?" :angel:


I don't think anyone really takes Canzano seriously.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

canzano should be fired for this garbage. he is a tabloid reporter at best.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

And so it begins.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to say "I Told Ya So", but......
> 
> For years I have been trying to explain to some of you why you don't let witch-hunts get started. Once they are started, they never end voluntarily. They must ALWAYS find more witches - even if it means profoundly redefining what a "witch" is!


co-sign.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

someone put up a link to his email please


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I called out Canzano as garbage within his first few weeks here. He has done nothing to change my opinion since. Us Canzano critics took a fair amount of heat over the years with the crux of the argument being that the Blazers deserved whatever ****, lies and scorn were being heaped on the organization and the players.

Now what say the long-time Canzano supporters?

This is a new low for even the gutter licking Canzano.

It is sad what some newspapers tolerate in a desperate attempt to stop the bleeding. I don't think it worked. Tabloiding of legit papers upsets your core customers - admittedly older and dying off - but until then, give your best customers a real sports section and a real newspaper. As for attracting a new young audience - forget it. Young people have not - and now never will - get their information from a daily newspaper.



> The newspaper industry has experienced the worst drop in advertising revenue in more than 50 years.


http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003781895

By the way, why is Canzano garbage? Because the often strange and factually challenged "opinions" that he spews are the same or similar thoughts that fans can get on the internet. Sure he writes better - but in the age of text messaging - this current generation doesn't give a ****. There is far less appreciation for writing in and of itself. Strip that out, and you are left with message board and blog quality stuff. Not special. I have read better stuff on this board, on TrueHoop, on BlazersEdge, etc. Don't need Canzano, don't care. Unfortunately, the Oregonian gives him this billboard so it is in all our faces.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Typical over dramatized, taboo bul**** we get from Crapo every time. It's clear that he writes just for the reaction. Nothing but disguised baiting/trolling.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Juggling chainsaws (sensationalism)? Rather be at home playing with his dog than watching the game? The Blazers need a good, stern talk with him (after the one he just had with Nate)? He did one thing, and he probably won't do it again. And it's not worse than anything a Jail Blazer has done. Saying the future of the Trail Blazers is more important than drug abuse and weapons crimes and sex offenses is selling poor values. Maybe John thinks he's doing Greg a favor by laying on the tough coverage, but I really think the world has already embarrased him enough. He's not "I don't care what anyone thinks" Rasheed Wallace or Bonzi Wells. I don't see either one of those guys with blogs.

If he does it a second time then he warrants a certain level of criticism. Maybe not juggling chainsaws criticism, but honestly, I thought we were passed this kind of thing.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to say "I Told Ya So", but......
> 
> For years I have been trying to explain to some of you why you don't let witch-hunts get started. Once they are started, they never end voluntarily. They must ALWAYS find more witches - even if it means profoundly redefining what a "witch" is!


I'm definitely guilty of defending Canzano. I figured his criticism was warranted for all those years. That he was just reporting what there was to be reported. But he's continued to come up with crap like this even when there's really nothing negative to say. 

This article takes it to another level. It's just too stupid for words.

I will never defend Canzano again.

Maybe I should get a subscription to the Tribune or something.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Canzano is so homely his bobblehead is handsome by comparison.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Very lazy journalism! It's not a story anymore. move on and quit being so negative!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

what strikes me as rediculous is that he thinks there are sports fans who havent heard about this yet.

maybe he was reaching out to the "fringe" fan.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

> "Oden's mistake isn't the same as two players showing up to a shopping mall Christmas-ornament drive smelling like marijuana. It's not drag racing through downtown Portland. It's not failing to cooperate with a police investigation.
> 
> It's worse.
> 
> But only because Oden is infinitely more valuable to the franchise than any of the dolts who made news doing less innocent things. "


I almost cried laughing because of how utterly stupid this quote is.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we all wondered how long it would be till John Cannedhamzano would go back to being negitive.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> someone put up a link to his email please


I found this in an old thread:

John Canzano

[email protected]

barfo


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I have found his past articles to be somewhat entertaining, if incredibly stupid. Now, mark my words, I will never read another Canzano story again unless the title is "Why I Should Be Fired" or "I Pull **** Out of My *** and Throw It In Your Face." I would be entertained by an article by the second title.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

ebott said:


> I'm definitely guilty of defending Canzano. I figured his criticism was warranted for all those years. That he was just reporting what there was to be reported. But he's continued to come up with crap like this even when there's really nothing negative to say.
> 
> This article takes it to another level. It's just too stupid for words.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2:

Another soul redeemed from the dark side!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

The "He would probably juggle chainsaws if he could" part was my favorite. 

DOWN WITH CANZANO!


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> I found this in an old thread:
> 
> John Canzano
> 
> ...


Its also the one listed at o-live. He's lame and needs to be flamed!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

This is tabloid-esqe but Canzano has a point...

The most important player to come into this franchise since Bill Walton risked re-injuring his repaired knee over a worthless pickup game at a local 24 hr. fitness.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He's a gimmick columnist looking for the spotlight, he gets his name out there and thats what he wants.

If you can't stand him and still read his articles its your own fault.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> This is tabloid-esqe but Canzano has a point...
> 
> The most important player to come into this franchise since Bill Walton risked re-injuring his repaired knee over a worthless pickup game at a local 24 hr. fitness.


Simply saying "Oden risked re-injuring himself at 24 hour fitness playing a pickup game was poor judgement" is different than saying stuff about that his decision to play pickup ball was worse than the drug, sex and other problems of the jailblazers, i think.

He is definitely an attention seeking whore, imo.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

JC's article was a big fat dud for me -- it's senselessly overly dramatic, and stretches way too far -- juggling chainsaws? Likes to freelance on dance dance revolution ergo irresponsible? and "worse" than the antics of Sheed, Damon, Qyntel et. al.? Wow!

I do see where he was trying to go with it; pointing out that Greg is a key component to the future of the franchise, but I have to say that if I'm going to have a blazer err on the side of being passionate about his sport, and wanting so badly to play that he'll even lace 'em up with some fitness clubbies then I have to say this is the kind of screwup I'd like to read about (knowing that he came away unscathed).

Who else thinks John is just bored now that he doesn't have any more tawdry shenanigans to write about? I'm guessing he'll be looking for a job further up the food chain at a bigger name paper within a couple of years so he can get back to doing what he does best ... perhaps the NY Post is hiring? They've got all kinds of mess to write about with the Knicks.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

There is one aspect of this issue that puzzles me.

Last season, when Joel was lost to, er, "ruptured rutabega" syndrome - I don't recall the Goryonion saying much about his rehab. In particular, I don't recall Crapzano writing about his sex life and the obvious implications that it has for the team's future! What's up with that?

Care to explain the difference Crapzano? :whistling:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm not sure how any of us "let" Canzano's witch hunts happen. None of us pay his salary. Most of us don't even buy the Oregonian. While it's true that it was probably inevitable that Crapanzo would dump on Oden - because none of us is perfect and if you look closely at the best people in the world you will find an error in judgment, a dumb statement, an out of line preacher or somesuch - I can't see that we here "let" it happen. 

I remember a line from Jane Eyre:

_Such is the imperfect nature of man! Such spots are there on the disc of the clearest planet and eyes like [Crapanzo's] can only see these minute defects, and are blind to the full brightness of the orb. _


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> There is one aspect of this issue that puzzles me.
> 
> Last season, when Joel was lost to, er, "ruptured rutabega" syndrome - I don't recall the Goryonion saying much about his rehab. In particular, I don't recall Crapzano writing about his sex life and the obvious implications that it has for the team's future! What's up with that?
> 
> Care to explain the difference Crapzano? :whistling:


Good angle. Maybe if we keep digging into this kind of thing we can come up with a good "Canzano is a racist" argument we could get him fired.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ebott said:


> Good angle. Maybe if we keep digging into this kind of thing we can come up with a good "Canzano is a racist" argument we could get him fired.


You want to get him fired? It's much easier than that - *IGNORE HIM!*

He sells one thing, and only one thing, and has done so consistently since he arrived in Portland. That one thing is *outrage* and everybody posting in this thread, mentioning him by name, clicking on the link to his column, sending him emails telling him he's a douchebag, etc. just gave him a heaping helping of job security. This is the EXACT reason he writes the stupid things he does. It's a lot easier to enrage the public than to enlighten them. Outrage and controversy sell more papers and generate more hits to his employer's web site than an intelligent, well researched, fact-filled column. 

The reason he continues to be employed in this town is simple - he makes money for his employers. They don't care if we all hate him and think he's clueless. In fact, they prefer it. It keeps us talking about him and lapping up the crap he writes. Just say no!

So, you REALLY want to rid Portland of his stupidity and negativity? *STOP GIVING HIM WHAT HE WANTS!*

Here's what I suggest:

Never mention him by name in any public venue. Every time his name appears on a forum or web site it increases his market value. I suggest we give him a code name and never use his real name in this forum again. The Bald Faced Idiot is highly descriptive, but that's too close to the title he uses himself. How about "The Columnist who Must Not Be Named" (or read, or listened to)" ala Voldemort in the Harry Potter series. Yes, he is indeed evil like the Dark Lord, but the real reason to avoid mentioning him by name is it just gives him the attention he craves and added job security. Mentioning him by name defeats our objective.

Never read his column, either online or in print. Again, paper sales and web site hits are what his employer values. Give them neither and he WILL go away eventually. Everybody who clicked on the link to his column today just increased his value in the eyes of his employer. Again counterproductive. Don't do it.

Never, ever post a link to anything he has written. Again web site hits are the currency that keeps him employed and pushing his crap. Don't buy it!

Never listen to his radio show. This couldn't be too hard. Seriously, I've never heard it, so I can only imagine how lame and boring it is. I'm stunned that somebody gave this idiot a radio show. Again, like his column, outrage and controversy are what he's peddling. Don't be a customer.

Don't send him an email telling him he's an idiot. He already knows it. It was a conscious choice. Being an idiot of outrageous proportions is his chosen career arc. Given that chosen path, his career is currently at its peak. All those emails telling him he's an idiot are just more proof to his employer that he's doing a great job at what they pay him to do - drive people to their web site and help sell more papers. They probably keep stats on how many emails each column generates. And if bashing Greg Oden sets a new record, look for more to come. His employer doesn't care if you liked or hated the column. They only care that you read it. Any email generated by his stupidity is money in the bank for his employer. Stop funding his continued employment by giving him the attention he craves and requires to remain employed.

If that's all too complicated to remember, I'll summarize:

*IGNORE HIM!*

*Don't mention him, don't read anything he writes, don't listen to anything he says and don't send him email.*

BNM


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll admit I've been one of the few to defend Canzano at times on this board, but I think part of that column was ridiculous.

While we can all agree (I hope) that we think Oden should lay off the pickup games at 24-hour fitness during his rehab, to call it "worse" than the Jail Blazer days is sort of stupid to say the least.

However, I don't think it'll stop people from reading him. People will still post what he writes just so the hate can still spew at him.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Um, obviously you people don't undestand that Canzano was paying Greg Oden a compliment with his tongue firmly implanted in cheek.

Thanks for weeding out the fools here, Canzano!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't like Canzano.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> However, I don't think it'll stop people from reading him. People will still post what he writes just so the hate can still spew at him.


obviously he has some readers here, but since so many people do want to ignore him I'd really appreciate it when people post links to his stories that they tell us it's a Canzano... Quick too for much the same reasons.

I feel dirty when I unknowingly click their links. Heck I won't even read JC's collumn when I've an *O* in hand. But then I'm not the sort who seeks to be outraged, I'd much rather be informed then play pretend soap opera.

STOMP


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

STOMP said:


> obviously he has some readers here, but since so many people do want to ignore him I'd really appreciate it when people post links to his stories that they tell us it's a Canzano... Quick too for much the same reasons.
> 
> I feel dirty when I unknowingly click their links. Heck I won't even read JC's collumn when I've an *O* in hand. But then I'm not the sort who seeks to be outraged, I'd much rather be informed then play pretend soap opera.
> 
> STOMP



You are envious of them. That's OK and is human. They get paid to do what you do for free on this board and I'm sure it stings.

I'm over that jealously and can now assess what they write from an objective platform. I have no problem saying that they know a lot more than I do about this stuff. Canzano is a great columinist. I'd rather read what he writes over what you write. :rofl2:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

JC saying Oden playing a pickup game is worse than previous Jailblazers behavior is absolutely ridiculous. What trash. I defend a lot of what I see complained about here, but that... give me a break. One of those I bet he wish he could take back... we've all had em... but there it is in print forever.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Um, obviously you people don't undestand that Canzano was paying Greg Oden a compliment with his tongue firmly implanted in cheek.
> 
> Thanks for weeding out the fools here, Canzano!



:rofl2:

That's a good one! You really should add the little smilie face though... somebody might actually think you were being serious.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

It's so _Portland_ of John Canzano to make a mountain out of an ant hill.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

How about extending the criticism of Canzano to criticism of his enablers, the Oregonian publishers, who stand behind him? He speaks for them, or they would get rid of him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hector said:


> How about extending the criticism of Canzano to criticism of his enablers, the Oregonian publishers, who stand behind him? He speaks for them, or they would get rid of him.


All those guys care about is money.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PapaG said:


> You are envious of them. That's OK and is human. They get paid to do what you do for free on this board and I'm sure it stings.
> 
> I'm over that jealously and can now assess what they write from an objective platform. I have no problem saying that they know a lot more than I do about this stuff. Canzano is a great columinist. I'd rather read what he writes over what you write. :rofl2:


...huh?

STOMP


----------

